# Need Flux formula for smelting catalytic converter material



## Anonymous (Oct 11, 2008)

I need a flux formula to smelt catalytic converter material. I found a formula on the web for smelting gold ore. Just needed to know if this formula below will work on converter material or is there another flux for this type of converter material?

1.	Anhydrous Borax 5 parts
2.	#70 Silica Sand 40 parts
3.	Soda Ash 10 parts
4.	Sodium Nitrate 20 parts

Thanks,
Thetaxidriver


----------



## Lou (Oct 11, 2008)

No.


It is exceedingly difficult to liquefy the honeycomb material as it is made of highly refractory (heat resistant) alumina, amongst other things.


Lou


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 11, 2008)

Action Mining sell a Lead based Catalytic Converter flux for doing fire assay and smelting converter material?


----------



## Lou (Oct 11, 2008)

So can I, but does that mean it works?


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 11, 2008)

So, my friend what does work?


----------



## Lou (Oct 11, 2008)

What works is whatever gets the most value out for the least amount of money. What works is what you have the cap(ability) to do.

I do not know your education, experience, or how dedicated you are so I cannot recommend much.

I can say that if you want the platinum group metals out of converters badly enough, you will get them out. You can make exceptional profits doing this. However, the devil is in the details.

As for what works...
Gas phase extraction works.
Liquid leaching works.
Electro-arc copper ''smelting'' works.

A variety of things work. Some better than others; some do better big, some work best small. It all depends. Many factors are involved, there's hardly a cure-all technique for processing converters. Even this action mining stuff may ''work'', but to what extent? My idea of working is 95%+ extraction in a reasonable amount of time with a reasonable amount of cost to do it. The degree to which a process works is relative to what you're trying to accomplish and what you're prepared to accept.

Lead, as a collector for the PMG leaves much to be desired for assays. I would not rely on a lead-based assay for any of the platinum metal group. It also presents significant cost and disposal issues when done in bulk. Probably the best method for analyzing them is a variation of x-ray fluorescence. 

If I came across as a smart ass, well, that wasn't my goal. I'm just trying to put it into perspective--you really can't hop into metals recovery and expect great success. Or maybe _you _can, I don't know _you_ but I can tell you that the rule is research first. I had this impression from your posts that you're looking for a magic bullet. 

Anyway, search around on this forum--you'll find the answers to many of your questions and answers to many questions you've likely not even thought of yet. If anything still burns, ask it! I may not have an answer or an answer that I'd like to share publicly, but there are other, smarter gentlemen than I on this forum that may help you.


----------



## butcher (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks LOU


----------

